# Best position, HOB filter



## Joeymozzer (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a 20 long tank w a Aquaclear 50, I currently have it in the middle but I feel it takes away from the naturalism of the tank. I have talk stem plants onthe sides and nothing in the middle. My diffuser is also in the center near the filter. I also don't like seeing the cords running down the tank. IF I mce it to the left, I could bunch the light and heater cord. But will the filter be ok near the tall plants?


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I just moved my aquaclear 70 to one end and my whisper 20 to the other end of my 20H. I have tall stems under the AC70 and have not noticed any problems. It does not appear to produce enough downward force to affect them. However, my stems only reach to about 4 inches below the surface.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I have my Fluval U2 internal right in the middle. I think I'm getting good water movement throughout the tank.

I have one stem plant that is getting shaken around and I'm sure it doesn't like it. Doesn't seem any the worse for the time being.


----------



## Joeymozzer (Mar 23, 2014)

My stems are pretty tall, I was thinking about the flow of water/co2 being spread evenly. I'm just trying to conceal the equipment


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Loop the cords up so they follow the top rim to the corner before dropping down. 

Add a background to the tank, even if it as simple as a dark towel. 

I often feel that the best circulation is when the water enters the tank near the middle, and it picked up from the middle. The intake of the Aquaclears is on the left. Moving the filter to the left puts the intake almost into the corner (depending of course on how far you move it). The long tank is already probably not going to have great circulation at the far end if the filter is moved.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

My hob hits my stems pretty decently, granted its a smaller filter, but the stems are fine, if anything they lean towards the outflow


----------



## Joeymozzer (Mar 23, 2014)

But don't get sucked in? I'm afraid of them being uprooted. Would having it off center still allow for a good flow/co2? Is it best to place the diffuser under the flow or closer to the intake tube?


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joeymozzer said:


> But don't get sucked in? I'm afraid of them being uprooted. Would having it off center still allow for a good flow/co2? Is it best to place the diffuser under the flow or closer to the intake tube?


No my stems dont get sucked it, there root structures are pretty substaintial. Not sure about co2 since I dont use it


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

That is my concern. In a 20 long the circulation could be seriously compromised by having the filter too far off center. 

Adding the CO2 into the filter might mix it better with the water, but might also allow more of it to outgas. I would put the diffuser under the filter so it gets spread out and down sooner. However, I know some people do put it into the intake side of the filter.


----------

